
Safari on iOS 7 and HTML5: problems, changes and new APIs - bpierre
http://www.mobilexweb.com/blog/safari-ios7-html5-problems-apis-review
======
dashultz
Yeah - we are hitting some odd issues but there is still one that I've yet to
confirm. It appears that cookies are not being shared from safari and home
screen bookmarks

------
edwinjm
Worst thing is that serious bugs in Safari that surfaced during beta are not
fixed for release.

